# Growling and barking at other dogs?



## Mizz (Jul 28, 2019)

Whenever we go on walks and see other dogs, Misty growls and barks at them when they get too close. (She feels intimidated by larger dogs) I don’t know if she’s being territorial or not. When we went to the off leash trail, she was fine with the other dogs, and only growled a bit when they tried to play with her. I heard that dogs shouldn’t meet other dogs on a leash because they feel like they’re trapped and they can’t run away like they would off leash... so they growl or bark. What do you think?


----------



## Mizz (Jul 28, 2019)

I forgot to add, she is turning 5 this year, and she started behaving like this a couple years ago.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie's trainer said the same about leash greetings. If you do them, keep them to about 10 seconds or they either fight or play both of which don't work with leashes attached. Have you taken Misty to any kind of group training classes? That might help if it is a well run class.


----------



## Mizz (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes, Misty has participated in training classes when she was a puppy, but she hasn’t been to a proper class in a few years. We took her to an off leash meet up this year and she did fine when she was in the room with the other dogs off leash.


----------

